# Bluesbreaker volume



## skrattadu (Jun 23, 2021)

Any suggestions on how to get more volume out of a Bluesbreaker?


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 23, 2021)

You could add a JFET gain stage to the end. That’s what the morning glory mod adds (in part) to the circuit.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 24, 2021)

I'd use Benny's suggestion, but another way might be to increase the resistance in the second op-amp's feedback loop; stock is 220k so maybe  work your way up slowly to where you like it. Start with 240k, 270k, 300k, 330k...

And/Or increase the gain pot from 100k to 250k; or again, add a series resistor to the gain pot and try increasing values until you've got sufficient gain. Of course, adjusting Gain's not gonna achieve the same result as monkeying with the Volume...


----------



## fig (Jun 24, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> the same result as monkeying with the Volume...


...depending on what you hope to _gain....._ok that's pretty weak_....._even for me. Carry on.


----------



## skrattadu (Jul 2, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. I will report back once I'm done with my next build!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 3, 2021)

Feral's suggestions will not increase the actual volume, but may increase the apparent volume.  Put more diodes in series for more volume.  Or change D2 & D3 to red LEDs.

Begs the question, how much more volume do you need?  This thing already goes way beyond unity unless you're driving the shit out of it with a booster or active pickups.


----------



## skrattadu (Jul 4, 2021)

The only thing I don't like about the original bluesbreaker is that you have to pretty much crank the volume to get it to unity when the gain is set low. I'd just like it to have a bit more volume boost possibilities.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 4, 2021)

If you change the VOLUME pot to B100K it will feel like there is more volume.  

What are you using to drive the Bluesbreaker?

Have you considered the possibility that it's built wrong?


----------

